
Zipcar left us stranded in the middle of California - eastandwestwind
https://medium.com/@catherine_smith/how-zipcar-left-us-stranded-in-the-middle-of-california-30e797668fdf
======
masonic
FYI, Monterey is spelled thus. Monterrey is in Mexico.

Also, Carmel was closer than Monterey.

This limitation of Zipcar is perplexing. I've driven hundreds of miles outside
of cellular service in Enterprise rental vehicles with no limitations
whatsoever.

~~~
eastandwestwind
Hey, thanks for the edits!

We thought Monterey would've had more options for Lyft / Uber than Carmel.

Yeah, I agree it's perplexing. And there's very little info online explaining
why this could've happened.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Is it clear if the lack of reception is what caused it to not start in the
first place?

~~~
eastandwestwind
You're right, it wasn't, and still isn't clear. I've edited the story to
reflect that.

